# Salt Lake City...what do I do there?



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

Anyone been to Salt Lake City? Besides riding...any ideas of what to do? I will be there for two day. I will see the Tabernacle, what else? I have to decide what area to book a motel/ hotel. Wife will be with me, no bike...


----------



## broschb (Jun 22, 2008)

*When are you coming?*

If you are in to skiing, you could head up to the mtns. and do some skiing/snowboarding. If you have never been here before than I would definitely hit up the tabernacle and temple square. There are also the standard museum and zoo type things, what are you interested in?


----------



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

broschb said:


> If you are in to skiing, you could head up to the mtns. and do some skiing/snowboarding. If you have never been here before than I would definitely hit up the tabernacle and temple square. There are also the standard museum and zoo type things, what are you interested in?


Since it's for the day/two, and I will have just spent days at Zion and Bryce, it would be nice to relax and see what makes SLC interesting. In late May, skiing will NOT be an option. I left the 'interests' open, hoping to hear input from what others think is interesting.


----------



## DigitalIbis (Mar 23, 2010)

AlanS said:


> Since it's for the day/two, and I will have just spent days at Zion and Bryce, it would be nice to relax and see what makes SLC interesting. In late May, skiing will NOT be an option. I left the 'interests' open, hoping to hear input from what others think is interesting.


We ski until July here (then the lifts close and you have to hike for snow). I was getting face shots in over knee-deep fresh powder just yesterday. 

I'd skip the temple square and just head up to Park City (25 minutes from downtown). The charming mtn town feel might appeal to your wife a little better.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Dead Goat Saloon

or Park City


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Red Iguana for dinner, Nelsons frozen custard for desert.


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

godot said:


> Dead Goat Saloon


You haven't been here for awhile. Dead Goat Saloon closed down years ago. Before pulling up stakes, the owner briefly reinvented it as the "Crazy Goat" strip club to tweak the local religious authorities.

Everyone says Red Iguana, and they're not wrong. It's tough to get to right now, as they are tearing down a viaduct that is the most direct route. I say stay downtown. Have Napooli Pizza at Settebello, sushi at Takashi, or steak at Spencer's then have a few at the Beerhive on Main or Junior's on 300 south.

Also, walk up City Creek Canyon, watch the sunset from the State Capitol Building, and visit Gilgal Garden. If you're bookish, visit the Salt Lake Main Library and Ken Sanders Rare Books on 268 South 200 East. Watch an independent film at the Broadway Center Cinemas. Eat Street tacos from the carts in the Sears parking lot on 800 South State. Catch a minor league baseball game at the Bees stadium. Take in the scene at Liberty park.

Have a good stay.


----------



## BobVForWard3 (Aug 3, 2009)

Red Iguana - Real Deal


----------

